# Navarre pier



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

Got out to Navarre pier today around 12:30. The wind was KILLER, forecast said 15 mph but there were just around 25. Water was dirty at the sand bar but farther out it was a little better. I could barely even keep my gotcha or my nearly 2 ounce pompano jig in the water. Ya I know thats a little big for a pompano jig but i had to get it to stay in the water. Only thing i saw caught was 2 catfish some broke of a cobia or a shark don't know what it was exactly, Maybe a stingray. Report in the place where you pay said sheepshead,baitfish,kings,spanish,and sharks but I saw no such thing. Might try to get out tomorrow but maybe not. For now tight lines everybody. Oh, and if any body has any tips on the bubble rig please let me know.


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Yea, that's interesting. I went out yesterday and guy taking money told me they "slaughtered " the Spanish the day you were there. I keep hearing these stories about killing the Spanish , but been out there 4 times this year and have seen 5 Spanish , 3 sheepshead and one catfish, TOTAL.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

My uncle used to own a boat rental/bait shop. I never heard him give a bad fishing report to people that called in.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Of course they don't want to tell you no one is catching anything then you wouldn't come.


----------



## Capt. Curt (May 29, 2014)

Maybe he said "slaughtered 'a' spanish".  I'm actually starting to question a lot of fishing reports around here.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Capt. Curt said:


> Maybe he said "slaughtered 'a' spanish".  I'm actually starting to question a lot of fishing reports around here.


Me too. I'm thinking one of the members has a couple of whole frozen redfish and pompano in his freezer and rents them out to members that want to post glowing fishing reports complete with pictures.
I've noticed that a lot of these reds and pomps sure do look alike.


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

I was out there towards the end of march for 2-3 days and we pulled close to 85 spanish total, so you just gotta be out at the right time, rain slowed things down, but he wasnt lying. When we went out there was atleast 2-3 ppl hooked up when the spanish were in at all times


----------



## Get Reel Get fish Gavin (Jan 3, 2015)

The Spanish are there sunrise and sunset these fish are in schools you never know when they come through they base that off what ppl are catching I saw pomps cobia and sheeps head redfish caught so you never know what day


----------

